# Spirit Prop Sneak Peek starting soon for 2013



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

cant wait to see what they've got. more than likely wont end up buying anything but i love window shopping!


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't wait!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

mariposa0283 said:


> cant wait to see what they've got. more than likely wont end up buying anything but i love window shopping!


Same here. 

Sometimes it's just the idea of seeing the stuff early that's half the fun. That way if you KNOW you want something you can order or show up early before all the rabble shows up to buy their "sexy" costumes.

It's the same reason I've been enjoying the Gemmy blog previews.
http://blog.gemmy.com/


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

kool! 
have been eagerly awaiting these!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Really looking forward to the Spirit previews, since it really helps to budget my expenses. 

Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

As much as I'm happy, I'm actually freaked out how fast this year is going. At this rate, I'll wake up tomorrow and it'll be halloween!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> As much as I'm happy, I'm actually freaked out how fast this year is going. At this rate, I'll wake up tomorrow and it'll be halloween!


Thanksgiving was yesterday; Christmas is tomorrow


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Im hoping for some lifesize horror guys *


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit's sneak peeks are always the best. In 2011 they started strong with the Life-size Ghost-Face and last year with the Limb Ripper. I wonder what they'll bring us this year... I can't wait!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

tick...tock....tick....tock.....tick.....tock.....


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

If I remember last year they waited until later in the day to release the info.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

SlayKnotV1 said:


> *Im hoping for some lifesize horror guys *


I think it's a given we'll get a couple of life sized horror guys.

Personally I'd like to see them get away from licensed figures & not do more than 1 or 2 a year, but that's what makes 'em the big money I guess.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

larry said:


> If I remember last year they waited until later in the day to release the info.


Ugh, the waiting is killing me! I keep checking their Facebook page every hour in hope for it to be posted. I can't wait to see what they've got in store for us this year!


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

The first preview is up! The Convulsing Nurse!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I posted the first one here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127256-convulsing-nurse-spirit-halloween-2013-a.html


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Would be good for an asylum haunt.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm....I like the adjustable volume & I love the face. You could easily change out the clothes if you wanted to.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This was just posted on Facebook from Spirit Halloween

Remember the Convulsing Nurse I posted about a few hours ago? Well now check out her First Aid Box, it’s far from sanitary! Careful not to get hurt, the kit is looking a little bloody. Sold separately, you can use the box to activate the Convulsing Nurse for only $49.99.


----------



## Marc Dahlquist (Jul 2, 2013)

Really looking forward to see what new items hit the shelves this year. Hopefully with the growing popularity of everything horror, really pushes the industry forward.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah.......I hate to be a wet blanket but....

I'm not impressed....

It looks like its been produced by _LAME-O!_


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Well....................................


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is video of the Convulsing Nurse, the first aid kit, and the two props working together!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yDDVGYv_Hc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7TMQ145puA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w0aOLYBTdY


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

New Spirit prop for today!

This is not your average nursery! After a zombie invasion left this nursery haunted, Gruesome Granny was the only person willing and qualified to take care of these little Zombie Babies. For $169.99, Gruesome Granny will scare away anyone that dares to enter this abandoned nursery. This anamatronic prop will be available for pre-sale 8/1 and sold in Spirit Halloween stores in September.


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This was just posted by Spirit!

The Dead Humor Rising Clown is far from funny. While he thinks popping up and scaring party-goers is one hilarious joke, your guests may have a different opinion. This animated clown rises from the floor unexpectedly, while laughing at something only he finds funny. The Dead Humor Rising Clown can be found at Spirit Halloween for $59.99 beginning 8/1 at


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder how big it is.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> I wonder how big it is.


I would think that the clown would be around 3', since it is basically a half-bodied prop. Anyway, it is interesting and not too badly priced.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest post, not an animatronic


The Ghost Ducks are doing everything in their power to scare all the other pond creatures, but I can’t help thinking they are way cuter than they are spookier. Add these adorable ducks to your Halloween collection, and let them think they are doing a great job at scaring away anyone that comes near the pond. Mama Duck or a two-pack of Baby Ducks both sold for $16.99 each exclusively at Spirit beginning August 1 at


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Just posted by Spirit!

A long, long time ago, a mother left her young baby in his crib for a nap. When she returned to wake him, she found a large spider bite on his leg. Leaving the bite untreated for a few days turned out to be a huge mistake. The baby grew hair all over his body, red eyes, and a few extra legs. Add this exclusive Spider Baby prop to your Halloween collection this Halloween season for $32.99.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

None of these are must-haves. It's early, so I hope that the previews get more impressive as time goes on. Thus far, last year was better, at least in my book.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that spider baby is little freaky.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is video of the Dead Humor Clown Rising from Spirit!

http://m.youtube.com/user/spirithalloweencom#/watch?v=oVJmNpA20os


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish the Spirit Store would set up their displays like a haunt. It would be a big draw for customers and they could see the product in action in a setting it belongs in. Usually there's plenty of room since the stores I've been to are huge rented spaces. I love going in there but it's no fun if stuff is sitting in boxes or setting in a bright store where you can't really get a feel for a good effect.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They could do that, I think it's up to each owner how they set up the store to a certain degree.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think any store would set up as a haunted house for the simple reason that most people buying things aren't doing so to put into a haunted house. The majority of people buying things are simply displaying them on Halloween so it would make sense to show the props well lit in order to give them a better chance to sell. Also, i wouldn't think you'd have kids constantly in the store just going through the haunt and potentially causing problems for other paying customers. It would be nice and I would enjoy Spirit having a small haunt setup, its not realistically feasible for a business.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Another new prop from Spirit!

Graveyards are spooky enough as it is, but this Pop Up Zombie makes things 100 times scarier. Make sure you pay your respects at his tombstone; this animated zombie loves giving grave-goers a huge scare. Pop Up Zombie will be available for pre-sale starting 8/1 for $99.99 at www.SpiritHalloween.com.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> Here is video of the Dead Humor Clown Rising from Spirit!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/spirithalloweencom#/watch?v=oVJmNpA20os


I honestly expected more from that prop, but thank you for posting the video, awokennightmare.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm actually happy with the price. I was under the impression that something like this would be much more expensive. IMHO its better then the jumping spider and costs less. I guess I shouldn't judge it until I see it for myself.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> I'm actually happy with the price. I was under the impression that something like this would be much more expensive. IMHO its better then the jumping spider and costs less. I guess I shouldn't judge it until I see it for myself.


I used to own a vampire that did nearly the same thing years ago, although it cost half the price, hence my feelings regarding the clown. For even $40, it would be something worth buying, but I cannot see spending $60 for _that_ (simply my opinion).


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Posted today from Spirit!

Green with envy, Mike the Troll was sick of being the scrawniest troll of the bunch. He decided to change his ways, and loaded up on protein shakes and heavy weights. The results were unbelievable! Now his only problem is that he can’t fit into his clothes. This bulky troll is being sold exclusively at Spirit Halloween for only $16.99 beginning August 1 on www.SpiritHalloween.com


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I can understand offering _some_ 'cute' items, but why are the majority of their props looking so cartoony this year?! I don't get it...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like that they're doing cheaper, static stuff this year even though I don't particularly like this piece, it seems affordable, like the ducks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I like that they're doing cheaper, static stuff this year even though I don't particularly like this piece, it seems affordable, like the ducks.


The affordability is good, yes; the props that are cheaper, unfortunately, not so much. I'm going to assume that the main reason for the shift this year is that they are trying to capitalize on the everyday buyers, since the economy is showing no substantial improvements. While cost is a major factor in purchasing, I, personally, would gladly plunk down a little more for a better prop, like last year's evil toys. The ducks and troll really look like they are made for children (and likely _by_ them, too). If I get banned soon, it will be no secret why, with SH being the main forum sponsor...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

If Spirit doesn’t start previewing “must have” animatronic pieces, people are going to lose interest. For a preview to work you need to start off with a big “wow” item and then show smaller items. I haven’t seen any item yet that makes me want to buy it. They’re just showing small piddly things so they can s-t-r-e-t-c-h out the preview for as long as possible.

So far Grandin Road has had the best stuff and we’ve just seen a small preview of it.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest post from Spirit!

Jumping Critter is ready to strike! His mouth is wide open, meaning he is on the prowl and ready to catch his next prey. Make sure you’re not walking past him when he decides to attack. Sold this Halloween season beginning 8/1 on www.SpiritHalloween.com for $99.99.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> If Spirit doesn’t start previewing “must have” animatronic pieces, people are going to lose interest. For a preview to work you need to start off with a big “wow” item and then show smaller items. I haven’t seen any item yet that makes me want to buy it. They’re just showing small piddly things so they can s-t-r-e-t-c-h out the preview for as long as possible.
> 
> So far Grandin Road has had the best stuff and we’ve just seen a small preview of it.


I must agree, on both counts.


I kind of like the rat, but I was able to obtain a lunging demon dog that does the same for less than half that price; I could see asking $60 _at most_.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

awokennightmare said:


> Posted today from Spirit!
> 
> Green with envy, Mike the Troll was sick of being the scrawniest troll of the bunch. He decided to change his ways, and loaded up on protein shakes and heavy weights. The results were unbelievable! Now his only problem is that he can’t fit into his clothes. This bulky troll is being sold exclusively at Spirit Halloween for only $16.99 beginning August 1 on www.SpiritHalloween.com
> View attachment 157531


Having a certain fondness for goblins and trolls, I'll likely pick this one up. (Don't mind the cartoony style, but I do think that he'd benefit greatly from a repaint.) Any idea how tall this piece will be? And I'd assume that it'll be hollow inside, correct?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

He's 14 inches tall.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Sid_Matthew said:


> He's 14 inches tall.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's video of the pop up zombie!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee7Lvo9kCnc


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> Here's video of the pop up zombie!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee7Lvo9kCnc


He isn't bad (although the prop is still overpriced, IMO). Saying that, I absolutely _detest_ that wretched soundtrack...


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> He isn't bad, although the prop is still overpriced, IMO. Although, I absolutely _detest_ that wretched soundtrack...


I agree on both points. The initial scream is not that bad, but the moaning afterwards sounds downright silly and does not match the prop at all. Knock about $30 off the price and change the soundtrack.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest prop posted by Spirit!

After his family abandoned him on a street corner, this Crouching Limb Eater Boy was so hungry he had to take extreme measures…really extreme. So can you blame him for eating limbs? After all, they are good protein. Own this animated boy for $149.99 with a Footpad activator for $9.99. Sold exclusively at Spirit Halloween, beginning 8/1 at www.SpiritHalloween.com


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Video of the Jumping Critter from Spirit on Youtube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0RkKIxfpFY


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

he looks AWESOME! need to get it


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirits latest post!

Troll Baby isn't your average baby. A good friend of the Crouching Limb Eater Boy, Troll Baby often has the pleasure of sharing limbs with his dear friend. Do you notice the red stain around his mouth? Yeah, that’s not ketchup. Provide Troll Baby with some of your own limbs for $32.99 available 8/1 at www.SpiritHalloween.com


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hopefully, they will have much more unique goods to offer than what has been shown. No offense to those who like them, and I do appreciate the preview, but I feel that most of these new props are just too generic to be impressive, particularly for the costs, especially after getting spoiled by the amazing items that they had last year.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Todays prop from Spirit posted on Facebook!

You do not want to pet this dog! Jumping Dog isn't your typical friendly neighborhood pet. He runs around without a leash while he shows off his huge grin, letting everyone know he is always ready to bite. Order Jumping Dog online at www.SpiritHalloween.com beginning 8/1 for $99.99. Stay tuned for a video!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Any idea what size the Jumping Dog will be?


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Is there a video of the croucing limb eater boy? I liiiikeee him!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone knows really [email protected] dogs wear a black leather studded collar. I think it looks more like Paris Hiltons puppy after it's poodle girlfriend dropped him. 



awokennightmare said:


> Todays prop from Spirit posted on Facebook!
> 
> You do not want to pet this dog! Jumping Dog isn't your typical friendly neighborhood pet. He runs around without a leash while he shows off his huge grin, letting everyone know he is always ready to bite. Order Jumping Dog online at www.SpiritHalloween.com beginning 8/1 for $99.99. Stay tuned for a video!
> View attachment 157918


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

doto said:


> Everyone knows really [email protected] dogs wear a black leather studded collar. I think it looks more like Paris Hiltons puppy after it's poodle girlfriend dropped him.


Hahaha. It doesn't look _that_ bad, other than the rubbery teeth. I do agree that black would have been the better choice for its collar, though


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

So who'll be the first to hack it and use the jumping mechanism from this one with the Grandin Road skeleton bulldog?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> So who'll be the first to hack it and use the jumping mechanism from this one with the Grandin Road skeleton bulldog?


I so agree it would look sooooooooooooo much better with the skeleton bulldog ! 

I really hope that they start showing the lifesize animated figures, since so far I'm not impressed at all by their selection. Seems like they are running out of good ideas and there are plenty of people on this site who could give them lots of great ideas.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest Spirit post!

Picky Little Zombie Baby is every babysitter’s worst nightmare. She’s misbehaved and loves to eat humans, but the worst part is that her finger never leaves her nose. GROSS! Picky Little Zombie Baby will be sold in Spirit stores for $39.99.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll say what I said in the other thread, that Zombie Baby is the Halloween equivalent of the fart joke, it's stupid & it stinks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I'll say what I said in the other thread, that Zombie Baby is the Halloween equivalent of the fart joke, it's stupid & it stinks.


I have to agree. On this and some of the other props, the paint jobs sure are shoddy this time around, too As for the last, hopefully not in the literal sense...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know come opening day/weekend I'll be in Spirit buying _something_, just not any of the props I've seen so far.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Garthgoyle said:


> I have to agree. On this and some of the other props, the paint jobs sure are shoddy this time around, too As for the last, hopefully not in the literal sense...


I recall looking at the huge wall of zombie babies last year. The sculpts and paint jobs were horrible. For 30-40 bucks a pop, you would hope to get something decent. The ones shown this year look equally as bad, afaics.



RCIAG said:


> I know come opening day/weekend I'll be in Spirit buying _something_, just not any of the props I've seen so far.


Me too. I stalk their stores when I first see the sign up. I love looking at the stuff, if even to get a Halloween fix but nothing so far has gotten my blood pressure to rise. I like the crouching zombie kid but again would have to see him in action and hear the soundtrack. I always find something I can use but the wow factor has not been there for a few years now (at least for me.)


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Four props caught me last year- the hanging zombie, spitting werewolf, old gramps, and the jumping zombie. If eaten alive would have worked when I bought it, it would have been five props. I'm still pissed I missed out on eaten alive two years ago. Nothing has wowed me this year yet. It's gonna take an awful lot to be a must have for me. And btw- I don't see the electricution prisoner this year yet. That may become a classic hard to find prop. There was a time I would have jumped on that one too, but I don't need that one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I admit to being surprised at the werewolf last year. Seeing them in person makes a big difference too. Some look like crap on the screen but in person they're much more impressive, that's how I felt about the werewolf. It was more impressive in person. I didn't buy it but not because it looked crappy.

I also think how the store is set up makes a difference too. Some managers really go all out & try to get the right vibe. 

My Spirit store was in an old CVS the last couple of years & it's just too big & too well lit for it to work well. They didn't even get the big zombie display up the year before. Last year it was better but the majority of props, homemade or otherwise, really do benefit from lower lighting & when it's as bright as the surface of the sun it takes away from it all. Though I'm not sure he could do anything about it since in a space like that the lights are on or off, there's no dimmer switches in CVS.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Pumpkin door knocker from Spirit video!

Don’t expect this door knocker to start telling knock knock jokes. Pumpkin Door Knocker will be the first to greet your guests, but by greet I mean scare them away with his extra sharp teeth. Pumpkin Door Knocker is being sold for $34.99 online beginning 8/1. http://youtu.be/RMvGOPh0ZKU


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

awokennightmare said:


> Pumpkin door knocker from Spirit video!
> 
> Don’t expect this door knocker to start telling knock knock jokes. Pumpkin Door Knocker will be the first to greet your guests, but by greet I mean scare them away with his extra sharp teeth. Pumpkin Door Knocker is being sold for $34.99 online beginning 8/1. http://youtu.be/RMvGOPh0ZKU


Ooh, very nice. Looks good. Mouth movement seems to work well, sync'd with voice. Also, LED eyes have a subtle effect here.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> Pumpkin Door Knocker is being sold for $34.99 online beginning 8/1. http://youtu.be/RMvGOPh0ZKU


Cool, but it's too bad that it likely will not be in stores so we can see it in motion properly, plus it is a tad overpriced for being simply an animated doorknocker.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirits latest sneak peak!

Here are the Resin Gnomes you’ll wish you’ve never met. Turn your front lawn into the Garden of Evil with these five mischievous gnomes. Add these great props to your yard this upcoming Halloween season for $39.99 each.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Cool, but it's too bad that it likely will not be in stores so we can see it in motion properly, plus it is a tad overpriced for being simply an animated doorknocker.


True, but most people would probably wait until they have a 50% off coupon before buying it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

All are pretty nifty, but I really like the last two gnomes. Why can't _these_ be among the value-priced, $16.99 props?!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm seeing some things I really like, but a lot that doesn't do a lot for me. I'm kinda hoping they are saving the awesome big stuff for last. I also know Morbid Enterprises will generally have a few props sold through Spirit so i'm curious if any of their props will be part of the sneak peak. They posted a few videos on their Youtube page back in January showing off some cool looking props, some that are similar to the ones Spirit has carried from them in the past, so I wonder if any of those will end up in the sneak peak.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

the gnome with the sign i would love to do that but bigger and with a scarier zombie.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit posted a video of the Jumping Dog prop. I think it looks like a pretty neat prop; I may have to buy it myself.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Its ok, but i'm not a fan of the look! I guess i'll see in person.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Just posted by Spirit!

Serving slime, eyeballs, and brains, Skeeves the Butler is the perfect server for your Halloween get-together. At 6 feet tall, this life-sized animated butler is guaranteed to deliver spooky Halloween snacks to your guests. Own this prop with LED eyes for $199.99 in Spirit Stores this upcoming season.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It is decent, but I cannot see paying anything over $100. That said, I'm sure that many will decide to splurge and buy the butler and his wonky-looking stand...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

look what spirit Halloween said too me, I really wanted to see the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ3fxBwpacQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Spirit posted a video of the Jumping Dog prop. I think it looks like a pretty neat prop; I may have to buy it myself.


Way to many jumppers.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Their are still a lot of props to be revealed so i'm still hoping for some awesome props! I'm hoping that unlike Gemmy, Spirit saves their best props till the end!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest Spirit Sneak Peak! This one looks cool!

What’s so funny? Thrashing Clown seems to have something up his sleeve. He rocks back and forth laughing uncontrollably, but the only thing I’m laughing at is his outfit. Own Thrashing Clown with a TNT Box Activator included for $149.99 8/1 at SpiritHalloween.com


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

That one looks cool!


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

LOVE that prop already! Looks awesome! Clowns are so creepy


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Much better. Not really into clowns, but much, much better!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I love it! Not 100% original, but still cool!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It seems that Ronald McDonald has finally cracked (and scalped Grimace while he was at it) Not a bad prop.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like this prop! I'm excited to finally see a prop that I want to buy!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you think this is the Insane Serial Killer Prop dressed differently?


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I liked the zombie/tombstone thing. For what we do it would be good. Lots of younger kids. They would get the crap scared out if them when it pops up. They like things like that. Nothing else so far has blown me away.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirits newest sneak peek!

Ever have that feeling that someone is watching you? Well you’re probably right. This 3 foot Grave Watcher always has her eyes out for those who dwell in the graveyard late at night. Her head moves as she whispers to those that trespass on her turf. Coming to Spirit Halloween this season for $69.99.


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Great prop with great price!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

LOVE the concept, but the face is a bit off for me. I need to see a video, hopefully the whisper voice is done well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

i'm going on a cruse soon, I hope when I get back there will be some VERY COOL props


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Zombiesmash said:


> LOVE the concept, but the face is a bit off for me.


Glad to know that is not just me... The face reminds me too much of a baby's, honestly, and either the torso or legs are _way_ too long for such a small head. The concept is interesting, though, I must admit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

"Check back a little later today and I will have something awesome to reveal."
~ Spirit Halloween 7/15/2013


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Really looking forward to your next sneak peak !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

This is AMAZING!! i'm buying!! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...25046255399.135600.84599900399&type=1&theater
I just hope the ghost one returns, I should use this with a bloody marry prank with my friend


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127575-black-light-clown-mirror.html#post1466674 Best prop of the year!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here it is with description!

Tonight is not the night to be checking yourself out. Although you want to make sure you look your spookiest this Halloween, avoid this Scary Black Light Clown Mirror at all costs. When activated, a scary talking clown with a moving jaw appears inside a black light responsive glowing frame adding to the suspense. This $99.99 prop will be found at SpiritHalloween.com beginning 8/1. Black light sold separately.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I think its awesome and i'm totally looking forward to getting this!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Here it is with description!
> 
> Tonight is not the night to be checking yourself out. Although you want to make sure you look your spookiest this Halloween, avoid this Scary Black Light Clown Mirror at all costs. When activated, a scary talking clown with a moving jaw appears inside a black light responsive glowing frame adding to the suspense. This $99.99 prop will be found at SpiritHalloween.com beginning 8/1. Black light sold separately.
> View attachment 158971


I made a thread all about it! come over too it if you want. He's such a cool prop!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really do like the clown mirror (as well as the previous 'Bloody Mary' version), although the price is a bit nutzo; even $60 would be more than enough.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

That is a cool prop.  Black light responsive too. But $99.99? I'll pass for now.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to have to figure out the best way to light this with a black light. I dont' want the whole room to be black lit so hopefully I can somehow get this to work properly.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> I'm going to have to figure out the best way to light this with a black light. I dont' want the whole room to be black lit so hopefully I can somehow get this to work properly.


Target sold some small, battery-operated ones in the dollar section last year (and will likely do so again, I'd think); that's what I would suggest.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I think this looks like a cool and awesome prop, so far probably my second favorite prop of the year (behind Skeeves). Before I determine whether or not to buy him, however, I will need to know the size. If it is as large as their Magic Mirror and Bloody Mary mirror, it may be worth it since it is $30.00 less.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm thinking that the Clown mirror is $30 less since the Exorcist Bloody Mary mirror would have a license that Spirit would have to pay to use the image.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

The latest from Spirit!

Balance out your Zombie Baby collection with this peaceful Gargoyle Baby. This sound asleep Gargoyle is the perfect prop for those looking to add a little bit of peace to their Halloween madness. Gargoyle Baby is being sold exclusively at Spirit this season for $32.99.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I could see that topping a tombstone.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I could see that topping a tombstone.


Read my mind. I kind of like it. Would be better resin but I bet it's latex.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

"I have a REALLY awesome prop that I am revealing tonight. I think you will like it."

~Spirit Halloween 7/16/2013


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Where did Spirit say that?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> Read my mind. I kind of like it. Would be better resin but I bet it's latex.


Heh. For the price, it _should_ be resin, although it almost certainly will not.

Ooooh... Gemmy's big reveal tonight?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

FreakHaunt18 said:


> Where did Spirit say that?


Facebook. .


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

From Spirit! Awesome!


Welcome to the hospital of doom! Remember Convulsing Nurse and her First Aid Box? Let me introduce you to a victim from her vicious hospital. Wheelchair Psycho was a normal guy until he spent too much time with Convulsing Nurse; now he just sits in the hospital halls waiting to prey on innocent patients. This prop is adapter or battery operated and features light up eyes, a moving mouth, lunging motion, and creepy sound effects. Push him around in his wheelchair (included) as an addition to your costume or use as a stationary prop for 169.99


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks really awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> From Spirit! Awesome!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the hospital of doom! Remember Convulsing Nurse and her First Aid Box? Let me introduce you to a victim from her vicious hospital. Wheelchair Psycho was a normal guy until he spent too much time with Convulsing Nurse; now he just sits in the hospital halls waiting to prey on innocent patients. This prop is adapter or battery operated and features light up eyes, a moving mouth, lunging motion, and creepy sound effects. Push him around in his wheelchair (included) as an addition to your costume or use as a stationary prop for 169.99
> View attachment 159058


Awesome! so many props on my wish list now, Thank god for Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Matthew Elam - "After wheelchair guy gets added there's only four slots left in the animatronic preview section. " Spirit Halloween﻿ replys "Don't worry... I can add more slots." THATS MEANS THERE MIGHT BE MORE PROPS!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome news! I hope they do add more!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

That's pretty cool that the chair is included. It's also very exciting that spirit may have more animatronics to show than the current number of slots. I, like most, am waiting patiently for the Gemmy life-size. I hope it is something really unexpected and innovative like the ghost girl.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Prop for today.

Deer are awfully cute, but this one is just plain awful. Zombie Deer clearly had a run-in with a heard of Zombies that left her face and body mutilated. Zombie Deer smiles at all that pass her in the woods, but don’t let her huge grin fool you. Sitting at 2 Ft tall, Zombie Deer will be sold at Spirit for $34.99 as a part of our brand new and exclusive “Lawn Scares” product line


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lawn Scares? Now THAT'S frightening!! I can't even imagine what that's gonna be.

That thing doesn't look much like a deer, zombie or otherwise. It looks like some crazy dog. If it were standing it may look more deer-like. Antlers would help too.

Not a bad price if you had a place for it to fit.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I prefer this one over the babies.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, that thing is certainly good for a laugh, anyhow...


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it looks more like a giraffe with that long neck.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Weird I know, but I just can't do gore related to animals, so I'm not a fan of this. Last year Spirit's Dead Crow and the animated stabbed rat really turned me off. I'm too much of an animal lover for my own good. I can't do animals skulls either.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

it might be the angle but it sure doesn't look like a deer. My first thought was it was a mutating pile of dog poo....which is cool but definitely not something my lawn needs.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

eeyore_laments said:


> My first thought was it was a mutating pile of dog poo....which is cool but definitely not something my lawn needs.


Ha. No, the dogs of the neighborhood contribute enough, I'm sure


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought it looked like a messed up dinosaur when I saw it. It looks nothing like a deer.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> It looks nothing like a deer.


Maybe a blob with a decorated periscope...


Deer comparison, just in case anybody needs one


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't care what it looks like. It has a creepy smile I can't un-see.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

When making a zombie deer, it should be a priority to learn the anatomy of a deer. Right?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, as someone else said, at least it's not another zombie baby.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

It looks nothing like a deer and I highly doubt it will be anywhere near the size of a deer.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirit did end up counting the Clown Mirror as part of the Home Decor Sneak Peeks so That still Leaves four open Animatronic sections still open!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Todays Spirit post!

Don’t expect to hear any good news from Misfortune Teller. Madame Morbida, as her minions like to call her, isn’t here to spread cheer. This talking prop’s head spins from good to evil and features light up eyes, crystal ball and booth. Push the button to hear your misfortune! Own this prop for $229.99 available at SpiritHalloween.com 8/1.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Despite the high price, I predict that her booth is going to be made of something very flimsy (look at how the side is bending in on itself toward the bottom...).


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

It looks like it has the same setup as their "Boxed In" prop, a metal frame with printed fabric sides.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

The fabric siding sounds about right, but thats better then some kind of cheap cardboard. The animation will make or break this for me.


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

awokennightmare said:


> The animation will make or break this for me.


Haven't seen a video, but from the image and description, I'm guessing it's a light-up with sound playing, then the head spins 180 degrees to show an evil face on the other side.

The real deal breaker (aside from the fabric "booth") is that there's no separate jaw piece, and thus no mouth movement. Really? A fortune teller without a moving mouth? Forget the face-switch -- I'd rather have seen a simple "head turns side to side, jaw moves, says spooky stuff" prop.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> It looks like it has the same setup as their "Boxed In" prop, a metal frame with printed fabric sides.


I would agree with you on that. I am still unclear about what it does exactly, but I can't tell if it would be worth the price or not until a video is released or I see it in person. Being that it is $100 more than Boxed In and the Crated Mummy, It had better be much larger and do much more.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I think this one is made by Y.J. Toys and Crafts in that case. At first I thought it was made by Morbid, but now that it looks like the fabric covering of Y.J's Boxed In and Crated Mummy, I think it is most likely made by them. The hands also look like a similar material to those of the Reaper of Souls and Bone Collector (Also by Y.J.)


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll just be excited to actually see these props in person and decide which ones to take home with me.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Today's sneak peek.

Aww, a new addition to the family! What does she like to eat? Peas? Applesauce? Human flesh? Watch out, there’s a moving knife hidden behind Isabella’s back…perfect for carving humans. Own this animated demonic Zombie Baby with light up eyes and eerie sounds, exclusively from SpiritHalloween.com for $49.99 starting August 1.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Eh... it looks like Stabby took off his bear costume and decided to suck his thumb instead of stab his bear. I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Ugh. Enough with the zombie babies already!!!!!


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

Where do they show off their new products? Someone should video this event if they can and upload it to youtube and let me know if they do!! I love The Spirit of Halloween!! They come to my town every year and open up a huge department store of Halloween goodness... But it stinks because I'm always having to do my college homework instead of go out Halloween window-shopping with my friends and family...


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Ugh. Enough with the zombie babies already!!!!!


Hahaha... XD This is one of those things that's funny to me because it's true. XD They kinda do over-do the whole undead daycare thing... XD Maybe they should try to get some new ideas from TransWorld 2013? I think they usually have a booth there. Unfortunately, I've never been in person. I just know it from Youtube. Wish I could go to that con in person, though!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Ugh. Enough with the zombie babies already!!!!!


Same sentiment as I was about to post, only yours is worded a little nicer...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll put this simply, Zombie Babies aren't going anywhere anytime soon. I'm not really a fan of them at all, but they sell a ton. They will continue to return next year, and the year after and its not going to stop. People love these things. If you view the comments on Facebook for the previews, everyone loves them. It will be a whole lot simpler when we stop complaining about the things we don't like being made. I hate 95% of movies that are released in theaters each week, yet I don't say that everyone should only like what I like. I'm not a fan either, but some people are and thats fine, so I just leave it at that.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> I'll put this simply, Zombie Babies aren't going anywhere anytime soon. I'm not really a fan of them at all, but they sell a ton. They will continue to return next year, and the year after and its not going to stop. People love these things. If you view the comments on Facebook for the previews, everyone loves them.


Despite what Fakeboot may say, I do believe that many of us here have stated the contrary... If anyone is enamored with the babies, great, more power to them. It is the played-out part of continuing something ad nauseum that gets me. Think of it this way: How many movie franchises _had_ potential for awhile, then a good amount of viewers just got burnt out on them after part *insert number*? Also, shouldn't they be aged to toddlers by now?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

awokennightmare said:


> I'll put this simply, Zombie Babies aren't going anywhere anytime soon. I'm not really a fan of them at all, but they sell a ton. They will continue to return next year, and the year after and its not going to stop. People love these things. If you view the comments on Facebook for the previews, everyone loves them. It will be a whole lot simpler when we stop complaining about the things we don't like being made. I hate 95% of movies that are released in theaters each week, yet I don't say that everyone should only like what I like. I'm not a fan either, but some people are and thats fine, so I just leave it at that.


Nobody's posting negative comments for two reasons. First, not many people want to be rude on a public page, and second, it doesn't matter if they get negative comments, they will continue to crank out props as long as somebody's buying. Btw, I'm not saying everybody should like what I like, I'm just really surprised people aren't bored by it. To each their own. As long as Spirit puts out other, more interesting items and not take up all their time and energy on selling the same old, same old, I don't care how many zombie babies there are. We are entitled to have a negative opinion just like you're allowed to disagree.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

The thing is, I'm in total agreement with the majority. I don't enjoy them, they are overpriced and they make way too many of them. I wish they would spend time on other things rather then making these, and they make a lot of things I feel this way about. By no means am I attempting to get people to change there minds about these things. I was just trying to give those people who do enjoy them an opportunity to join the conversation without feeling like everyone was against them. I totally agree with the "to each his own" statement. I apologize if I've made it sound as though I was trying to shut anyone's opinion out!


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

Zombie babies are just Spirit's way of cashing in on collectors. Think of them as 21st century Halloween Beanie Babies. In a few years, there will be boxes upon boxes of them at Goodwills everywhere.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Markula said:


> Zombie babies are just Spirit's way of cashing in on collectors. Think of them as 21st century Halloween Beanie Babies. In a few years, there will be boxes upon boxes of them at Goodwills everywhere.


Perhaps, but at least those things didn't retail for nearly a Benjamin to begin with


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirit isn't making stuff for us. Yeah we love Halloween & love seeing their stuff but we're the people that go to Dollar Tree & buy things to turn into other, bigger & better things. We'll spend 3 weeks making a paper mache dragon, a Monster Mud Reaper or pumpkin, we don't want a quick fix. We want to say "yeah I made that outta paper, glue, sweat, bug spray, chicken wire & duct tape."

Spirit is for that quick & easy fix. The cool zombie prop you can stick in the corner & make an impression. It doesn't need to work for days & hours, it needs to go just as long as the party & as long as the unruly kid at the party doesn't tear it apart completely.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here you go!


Looks like Wacky Mole Clown has escaped from the Carnival again. I would tell you to be careful, but he isn’t hard to miss in his neon outfit that glows when activated by a black light. Wacky Mole Clown features light up eyes and side to side body movement. He will be available in Spirit stores exclusively this upcoming season for $199.99. Black light sold separately.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I really like how Spirit is bringing Clowns and circus-themed props back. I love the colors on them!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

awokennightmare said:


> View attachment 159745


This is one of my favorite props so far this year, but what I buy also depends on the company. If this is made by Seasonal Visions as the Limb Ripper was last year, I think it will be worth the high cost (Plus the 20% off coupon).


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope to see more black light responsive props. I think they're doing a good job with them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> This is one of my favorite props so far this year, but what I buy also depends on the company. If this is made by Seasonal Visions as the Limb Ripper was last year, I think it will be worth the high cost (Plus the 20% off coupon).


I might get it if it's on sale.


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

Shockwave199 said:


> As much as I'm happy, I'm actually freaked out how fast this year is going. At this rate, I'll wake up tomorrow and it'll be halloween!




I wish I felt the same. lol XD I was kinda tearin' my hair out over how slow I felt time was going before the Fourth of July. Then things just sort of crashed down a little on my head as soon as it rolled around. I figured out I like schnapps, and I like crawfish boils on the night of the Fourth. But the day before that, on the third, my great grandmother passed away, so I had a funeral to go to on Friday. After Friday, everything pretty much calmed back down, but I'm STILL waiting for most the stores around here to start showin' some Halloween spirit!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spirit should have shown this zombie dog instead of the deer: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rl-zombie-dog/. They also seem to have a few other new items at the site.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Why? Why is it smiling at me?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

mraymer said:


> Why? Why is it smiling at me?
> 
> View attachment 159841


All these zombie animals seem to be unusually happy. I wonder of they're on something.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

For today.

What’s he mumbling about? I’m not quite sure, but this Zombie Gnome Sidestepper is guaranteed to add some mystery to your Halloween decorations this year. This tabletop animated product features LED eyes, motion, and sound. Own this crazy Zombie Gnome for $19.99 from Spirit beginning 8/1 online.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

The zombie goose looks like it would go well with the other zombie lawn animals!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> All these zombie animals seem to be unusually happy. I wonder if they're on something.


I think that I have your answer, Penumbra:






The new, dancing gnome is a video star:


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Sneak peek for today!


Back in the day, tragedy struck when three rebels wreaked havoc in an old attic. Messing around with evil ghost spirits turned out to be a horrible idea. The three rebels were turned into dolls that torment and haunt anyone that enters this ancient attic. Tragedy Doll, Rebel Doll, and Attic Doll are the Three Haunted Dolls; a part of Spirit’s exclusive Evil Toy Collection and will be available for $19.99 each this upcoming Halloween season.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Three previews in one... Those are all really cool. The middle doll looks like a darker-colored rehash of this, except Spirit's version is actually cheaper (a minor miracle in and of itself).


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I am so buying the Crouching limb eater zombie boy 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152388641490400&set=pb.84599900399.-2207520000.1373306403.&type=3&theater


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit also posted another sneak peek today; An Alien Baby:








This little guy will cost $42.99 and features light-up eyes and sounds.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I think I am going to buy this one and Gargoyle Baby. They're not too scary, but both have a hint of creepiness added to them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CCdalek said:


> I think I am going to buy this one and Gargoyle Baby. They're not too scary, but both have a hint of creepiness added to them.


I'm liking those both, also. The alien's eyes being separate pieces, rather than sculpted, really adds to the look, although, even if they do light up, I think that the price is a little on the high side.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Spirit also posted another sneak peek today; An Alien Baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guys really cool, I might get him on the half off sale like spider baby!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw the alien baby before so I am not sure why its a sneak peek. I know it's new, but I'm sure I either saw it on spirit or another site and I'm sure it was the exact same one. If your into alien haunts, it's a nice piece.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

There is definitely one similar on the Halloween Express website (Of course also a bit pricier), but this ones' eyes light up red instead of green. Not much of a difference, but even something as small as that allows Spirit to say it's an exclusive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> There is definitely one similar on the Halloween Express website (Of course also a bit pricier), but this ones' eyes light up red instead of green. Not much of a difference, but even something as small as that allows Spirit to say it's an exclusive.


They did that with the mudsa bust last year.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

There is only one animatronic sneak peek left! I hope its something amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> There is only one animatronic sneak peek left! I hope its something amazing!


Lets hope it's a gemmy licensed prop.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm thinking its the gemmy prop, if they have one. If it is then it will probably be a while before it is revealed.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I just went on their facebook site and saw a clown in a bag. Looks exactly like zombie bait except it's a clown.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Sneak peek!

I guess when you live inside a morgue bag, telling corny jokes is the only activity that will keep you sane, or in Bloody Bag of Jokes' case...insane! This obnoxious clown loves cracking wise gags as he hangs upside down and thrashes around. This prop also features a moving mouth and light up eyes. For $169.99, own this jokester exclusively from Spirit Halloween beginning 8/1 online.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like him, but _not_ the price...


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

This one looks awesome, and it appears to be made by YJ. It sounds like he does almost the same thing as Zombie Bait, but with mouth movement. From the picture and description I think it sounds like it will be pretty cool, but hopefully they will release a video of him soon so we can confirm what he does.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it's really cool. Sure, it's sort of a remake, but it's remade in a great fashion. This is my second favorite prop this year, behind the clown mirror.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Sneak peek!
> 
> I guess when you live inside a morgue bag, telling corny jokes is the only activity that will keep you sane, or in Bloody Bag of Jokes' case...insane! This obnoxious clown loves cracking wise gags as he hangs upside down and thrashes around. This prop also features a moving mouth and light up eyes. For $169.99, own this jokester exclusively from Spirit Halloween beginning 8/1 online.
> View attachment 160219


Looks like a clown zombie bait!


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm sure these props are fun for clown fans and people with carnival themes, but it's sure helping me save money this year!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Looks like a clown zombie bait!


Lol, it really does


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like it! I'm really liking that the mouth moves!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Your sneak peek of the day!

When you think things are set in stone, think again. This animated Cemetery Angel will be sure to frighten your guests. For $179.99, this Angel of Death mutters spooky sayings to those that pass. This prop also has light up eyes and a head that pops up. Own Cemetery Angel this Halloween season exclusively at Spirit.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I _definitely_ like that prop, but, yet again, the price puts me off


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I _definitely_ like that prop, but, yet again, the price puts me off


Agreed on both counts. Good looking prop, interested to know the size and see the movement, but the price is brutal.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Well we all thought Spirit was done with their sneak peeks yesterday when they filled the last open spot, yet we have a new animatronic today. The question now is, how many more animatronic sneak peeks can we expect? I'm hoping at least a few!


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

How come the step mats for spirit props do not work with picoboos or monster guys controllers? Does anyone know? Or a tutorial on how to build step may triggers, I hear they are easy!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

There must be a Gemmy prop coming soon. If we don't see it soon, i'm afraid there won't be one.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

The sneak peek for today from Spirit!

There’s been another Zombie invasion and this time not even your animals are safe. Zombie Owl and Zombie Frog are the newest victims of the latest raid. Part of Spirit’s exclusive “Lawn Scares” product line, these two creatures are made of blow mold plastic enabling them to be outdoors. These props are $16.99 each and available 8/1 online at SpiritHalloween.com.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I kind of like them, even if they are a tad too cartoony to be truly frightening.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but zombies have just gotten old to me. I understand many people love them, and I mean no disrespect to them. But when something's being thrown in my face from all directions, I get bored of it. But it's just my opinion. Don't let it change yours.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

*I'm not so sure of that*

There have been 2 more animatronics. So there may be more animatronic boxes.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Ok, I have found my new favorite Spirit prop for this year; The Pumpkin Nester:





The voice is a little annoying, but I really like the unique design to him. He seems quite similar to the Zombie Swing Girl by YJ last year, but with a different swinging motion and mouth instead of head movement. Somethingnabout him just makes me really like him.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Heres another sneak peek for today!

You may have scooped out his guts and ate him as pumpkin pie, but Pumpkin Nester is still alive and kicking. Watch this video as he sits on his swing yelling about how he is going to turn you into a Halloween decoration. This sneak peek animatronic will be sold for $179.99 exclusively from Spirit beginning 8/1 online.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I realize that it's not April 1, but that prop's price _has_ to be a joke... Right?!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> Ok, I have found my new favorite Spirit prop for this year; The Pumpkin Nester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh my goodness. That thing is annoying!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I really think they could have had a much better figure talking on a swing instead of this.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm sorry to say this but who's yj  and his voice sounds like a ticked off old man


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

CCdalek said:


> The voice is a little annoying, but I really like the unique design to him. He seems quite similar to the Zombie Swing Girl by YJ last year, but with a different swinging motion and mouth instead of head movement. Somethingnabout him just makes me really like him.


I like his look but HATEWITHAREDHOTHEAT his voice & what he says. I hope he comes with a "swing only" switch because I'd consider him if he does.

Why doesn't he swing? Is it because of the way they've got him set up all tied up in one spot above his head?


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

You know, I like this pumpkin guy. He's corny, which is the point, and it's kind of refreshing. Not everything has to be evil evil evil evil, right?

That said, I'm not going near him at $180.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I like him, looks good, the movement is nice. Yes, he sounds irritating, but I don't mind it. I prefer to make visitors to my haunt uncomfortable as opposed to down right frightened and scared. His voice does make you feel uneasy. The one thing I'm NOT comfortable with however is the price, wow! Unless the quality of these props has dramatically improved (not likely), they're going to be stuck with a lot of inventory until they have a 50% off after Halloween sale.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i'm sorry to say this but who's yj


YJ is the name of a manufacturer that Spirit deals with (other than that, I know nothing more).



mraymer said:


> The one thing I'm NOT comfortable with however is the price, wow! Unless the quality of these props has dramatically improved (not likely), they're going to be stuck with a lot of inventory until they have a 50% off after Halloween sale.


You were not aware that the nation is under a lightning-fast, full economic recovery? The sad part is that those fortunate enough to have money _will_ pay those ridiculous prices, which will reinforce the thinking that the items sell well enough at them that there is no reason to reduce the cost of the new ones the following year...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd love to see someone buy this & hack it to say something else. I'm glad there's no stupid music either. I like to buy one big thing from Spirit & maybe this will be it. But only with a coupon or on sale. I dunno. We'll see. I don't hate him.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I like to buy one big thing from Spirit & maybe this will be it. But only with a coupon or on sale. I dunno. We'll see. I don't hate him.


Hmmmm, I need to blow this money that is burning a hole, so maybe I'll spring for this prop, which I don't totally hate, but I am not truly thrilled with, either...


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to go againt the grain and say that I like him a lot, probably because he is corny. And why should he have an evil voice? He's a disgruntled pumpkin who wants to mutilate us like we did him. IMO I think his phrases are something new and fresh, the idea of Halloween decorations turning on us (possible future theme anyone?).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Hmmmm, I need to blow this money that is burning a hole, so maybe I'll spring for this prop, which I don't totally hate, but I am not truly thrilled with, either...


Yep. That's about it!

I generally wait until I see the thing in person & in action. So since I kindasortadon'thate this my store won't have it up or it will have died in action as so many of those props do after about a week of running for 12 hours & customers pulling & touching the thing to pieces.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree that the voice is terrible and the phrases aren't that great. The voice just sounds like an annoying kid. I love the look though.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm liking him more and more. He has a kind of comical sense to me. A maniacal creature on a porch swing taunting guests as they pass by. He could fit into almost any theme too. But the price. My gosh! These prices!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirits sneak peek for today.

This Halloween season, quit monkeying around! Monkey Chimes is a mischievous monkey that pops up in random places throughout your house as he bangs away on his tambourines and lets out blood-curdling screams. Part of Spirit’s Evil Toy Collection, this sneak peek manic monkey will be sold for $36.99 and is sound or push button activated.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> Spirits sneak peek for today.
> 
> This Halloween season, quit monkeying around! Monkey Chimes is a mischievous monkey that pops up in random places throughout your house as he bangs away on his tambourines and lets out blood-curdling screams. Part of Spirit’s Evil Toy Collection, this sneak peek manic monkey will be sold for $36.99 and is sound or push button activated.
> View attachment 160717



I'm liking this one!

Eric


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

i think a lot of the spirit animatronics look pretty cool, but most of them have stupid audio and weird looking movements, just kind of cheap looking. so i rarely buy any of them


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

There are certain props I see and know I will like, but the majority of props I need to see in person to decide about!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That monkey is sheer perfection...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I feel like there have been a ton of animatronics this year, moreso then in past years. I love it!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

awokennightmare said:


> I agree that the voice is terrible and the phrases aren't that great. The voice just sounds like an annoying kid. I love the look though.


I agree with you that he sounds too much like an annoying kid. Although he looks like an amazing prop by watching the video without sound, after turning up the volume I got a headache from his voice. I wonder if he has volume control... I sure hope he does.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Still waiting for an officially licensed prop from Gemmy. At this point, if there is one, its probably going last.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> Still waiting for an officially licensed prop from Gemmy. At this point, if there is one, its probably going last.


I wouldn't hold my breath... I think that Gemmy has decided that there are more profits to be gained by inflatables than animated figures, since they are basically just pieces of viny with a fan and lights, which would make them far cheaper to manufacture


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

spirit put more props at there 2013 category  like the cornstalker and some other props from morriscostumes


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> spirit put more props at there 2013 category  like the cornstalker and some other props from morriscostumes


Good choice; that is one prop that I really like, too. _If_ I had the money, he'd certainly be joining my ranks.

This Evil Rag Doll that was just added is also pretty neat, or at least I think so. The funniest thing is that it kind of reminds me of my friend's daughter.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

sadly i won't get the cornstalker way too pricey


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the Cornstalker looks awesome! I saw it at Transworld and thought it was great!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

The Corn Stalker is one of my favorite props this year. But like someone else said, SUPER expensive.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Today's sneak peek.

Meet Evil Rag Doll. Along with Deady Bear, Monkey Chimes, and the 3 Haunted Dolls, Evil Rag Doll is a part of Spirit’s Evil Toy Collection. She may be young but it doesn't mean she isn't creepy. This animated prop sews her mouth up while humming an eerie tune. Weird, I know. Available at SpiritHalloween.com beginning 8/1.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

I like it.... just the right amount of cute and creepy. My only problem is I look at stuff like this and remember the bags of dolls and stuffed animals my kids dont use anymore and think, "Hey I can make that pretty easy." But for the right price it might be worth it.....


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit has also added the Bloody Bag of Jokes to their website for $169.99. It is now confirmed that it is made by YJ.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> Spirit has also added the Bloody Bag of Jokes to their website for $169.99. It is now confirmed that it is made by YJ.


did yj made zombie bait


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Heh. I seem to have predicted the peek for the day. Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket...


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> did yj made zombie bait


Yes, Zombie Bait is also made by YJ.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I saw a few of the sneak peeks on their website, but mostly the smaller things.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Latest preview:

Sometimes silence is the scariest noise of all. Silent & Deadly clown certainly has something up his sleeve, but I have no clue what it is considering all he does is giggle and whisper “shhh.” With light-up eyes and a body that twists from side to side, he frightens everyone in sight without saying a word. He’s being sold for $149.99 beginning 8/1 at SpiritHalloween.com.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not bad, but a bit too costly.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

As usual: Awesome prop, not so awesome prices...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I like it! How do you know its the last preview? Spirit said they would add rows if needed to the sneak peak and they've already shown us more sneak peeks then they had boxes.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

He definitely looks unique; I've never really seen anything like him before. However with so little motion I'm not so sure he is worth $150.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I've got a theory as to these sky-high prices. Retail stores know we consumers see something and think, "I like it, but I'll wait until I have a coupon or it goes on sale/clearance.". Well, companies wouldn't want to make less than twice their money back, so they multiply the item's cost by whatever they usually do then add on the 30%-50% that their first sale/coupon will be. That way the consumer will use the sale/coupon, feeling like they got it for a deal, and the store still made double the money they put into it. I'm not saying this is a fact, but it is a hypothesis.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You very well may be correct, Gemmy's#1Fan. Too bad that workers cannot simply do the same and up their own low wages to keep up with inflation; must be nice being able to do whatever is needed, at the expense of others, to turn a healthy profit...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

More sneak peeks!

When there’s an angel and a devil on your shoulder, which one do you listen to? Talking Cherubs converse with one another, but one has far more evil intentions. Besides interacting together, these animated props have turning heads, moving mouths, and light-up eyes. They’re being sold for $119.99 exclusively at Spirit beginning 8/1 online.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I like those. They're basically redesigned versions of the 2012 Talking Busts. Hopefully the phrases are better. The busts' phrases always annoyed me for some reason.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting, but shouldn't they be _half_ that price?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I think these are pretty cool. I still think I like the busts better based on their looks, but at least these are a few inches taller. I wonder what they say.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This may be the last sneak peak, but we'll see!

The look of fear on your guests’ faces will be like nothing you've ever seen before. Towering at six feet tall, this mysterious Sickening Reaper will scare people to death in his tattered clothing. His eyes and chest light up, and his head turns from side to side as he mutters three spooky sayings. Own this haunted Reaper for $199.99 beginning 8/1 online.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool, but it looks to be a redo of the Pestilence Reaper prop from last year, does it not?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

It definitely does look like Pestilence from last year, but there is a lot more added to him. For example, Pestilence is wearing only black and gray, while on the new one there is gray, black, blue, and green. Another thing to note on the new version is the hair and scythe. Personally, I really like it.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

He does look like pestilence. I wonder if you can attach a fog machine to him like his predecessor? I own Pestilence, he was one of my favorite figures last year. But now, it looks like they've improved him. 

This is the third year where I buy a prop I want, and then the next year, they remake it with improved features. And yet when I DON'T buy a prop, in fear of this happening, it gets discontinued, and I never get another chance. I have the worst luck...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Late but here it is.

If you think you can escape a zombie invasion by scaling a wall, think again. Zombie Head Wall Mount is hovering above while mounted to the wall, and he is ready to attack. This Zombie’s head moves as he makes growling noises at all his prey. Zombie Head Wall Mount is sold this upcoming season for $39.99.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit's new props aren't on the website yet even though it's August 1st; The day they said they would all be available.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Personally, I liked Pestilence's cane with a face better, it wasn't your usual Halloween or reaper fare. EVERYONE does a reaper with a scythe, that weird face-cane was cool. In fact I wouldn't mind having just the cane.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

After seeing the sneak peeks from Spirit I can honestly say I didn't see anything I feel I have to get.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I enjoy going to the store though. It's fun to see 'em all in action in person. I saw signs yesterday for our Spirit, it was just a help wanted sign but still, it's gettin' to be that time!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

I love going too, RCIAG. Mainly to see what other people are buying and window shopping.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

They added this guy today! Similar to Buzzsaw from last year!








Laying Buzz Saw 

Item# 07178379 



Your guests will be spooked to find this Laying Buzz Saw animated decoration. The battery operated orange and gray prop features a spinning saw, head movement and audio. Keep your visitors on their toes with this unique decoration.
$129.99

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/md-laying-buzz-saw/


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Cool, but it looks to be a redo of the Pestilence Reaper prop from last year, does it not?
> 
> View attachment 161363


It does but it looks much creepier


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Spirits props are all on there website now!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Still no Gemmy licensed figure on their website (Or anything by them period). I did notice though, there is nothing in the store by Morbid Enterprises this year either. Maybe both their products just got too expensive for Spirit to afford . I also noticed, however, that Spirit has more products from YJ than any other company but Tekky Toys now. It kind of makes you wonder what is happening to the quality of props.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow... Tekky has made 5 new Jumping props this year. They even made a Jumping Snake and Jumping Bug:


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> Wow... Tekky has made 5 new Jumping props this year. They even made a Jumping Snake and Jumping Bug:


The Snake looks cool! But everything else looks cheesy.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not know why, but I cracked up when I saw this!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

That's stupid. a FIVE YEAR OLD COULD HAVE MADE THAT.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> I do not know why, but I cracked up when I saw this!


I did too actually.  I don't even know why but it looks hilarious for some reason!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Still no Gemmy licensed figure on their website (Or anything by them period). I did notice though, there is nothing in the store by Morbid Enterprises this year either. Maybe both their products just got too expensive for Spirit to afford . I also noticed, however, that Spirit has more products from YJ than any other company but Tekky Toys now. It kind of makes you wonder what is happening to the quality of props.


The Laying Buzzsaw prop is from Morbid Enterprises. ME released videos of their new props for this year, and it didn't look like they had very many full size animatronics. The only other thing I remember seeing is a Life Size stabbing clown.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I think its not too late to see an officially licensed prop from Gemmy, but its highly unlikely. The props are only now available for pre-orders and Spirit still has a ton of sneak peeks left for the non animatronics on their Facebook page which means their may be more to come. They are also showing an outline of what appears to be a Xenomorph(Alien) and asking to guess the villian. Some people are thinking it could be a new animatronic, but it may just be a costume or even just a trivia game they are having because of all the contests they are having right now. We'll just have to wait and see, but its not totally dead yet...just very close though!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

From July 6:



awokennightmare said:


> Posted today from Spirit!
> 
> Green with envy, Mike the Troll was sick of being the scrawniest troll of the bunch. He decided to change his ways, and loaded up on protein shakes and heavy weights. The results were unbelievable! Now his only problem is that he can’t fit into his clothes. This bulky troll is being sold exclusively at Spirit Halloween for only $16.99 beginning August 1 on www.SpiritHalloween.com
> View attachment 157531


I may be the only person who was planning to purchase this one, but I can't find it anywhere on Spirit's website. Any idea whether it's still being offered or has it been cancelled?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

awokennightmare said:


> The Laying Buzzsaw prop is from Morbid Enterprises.


Yeah, that one is by Morbid, but none of their items that will be in stores are made by them so far.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> From July 6:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be the only person who was planning to purchase this one, but I can't find it anywhere on Spirit's website. Any idea whether it's still being offered or has it been cancelled?


I actually was hoping to purchase that one too, along with the Ghost Ducks. I couldn't find him on the website either. I pretty much found all the other blowmolds but that one.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

CCdalek said:


> I actually was hoping to purchase that one too, along with the Ghost Ducks. I couldn't find him on the website either. I pretty much found all the other blowmolds but that one.


Same here. 

It's a pity that goblins don't get more respect these days. It was bad enough when the vampires, werewolves and witches took over Halloween. But nowadays, even babies and clowns are hogging the limelight!


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Last year my Spirit opened August 20th! So I hope it opens early again.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I may be the only person who was planning to purchase this one, but I can't find it anywhere on Spirit's website. Any idea whether it's still being offered or has it been cancelled?


They still have more to add, I'm guessing; the zombie gnome sidestepper is not to be found at the moment, either.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> They added this guy today! Similar to Buzzsaw from last year!
> View attachment 161590
> 
> 
> ...


Or you can pay $100 more and get free shipping!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Laying-Buzz...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=330461755839&


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Spirit STILL has not fully updated their website.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirit added new items to their site. It's only about twenty, but I noticed the zombie gnome side-stepper, and a small version of the zombie butler on your avatar, CCdalek.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

They've added the "Sickening Reaper" and it looks like you can attach a fog machine.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Spirit added new items to their site. It's only about twenty, but I noticed the zombie gnome side-stepper, and a small version of the zombie butler on your avatar, CCdalek.


Awesome!  I just noticed that one too. He is much more affordable than the 6 foot version. I may have to buy him once he is in stores.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Well Spirit is trying to be nice because they've already put the corn-stalker prop on sale.  He was 289.99 and now he's $249.99 I placed him in my cart and with shipping he's nearly $300. The same prop can be had on Ebay for less than $200. Research before you buy! I'm sure they've already sold several.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Mo-Corn-Stalker-Animated/


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Remember those moving books that used to be sold everywere? Look at this spider one made by YJ http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Yj-Spider-Spell-Book/

I have seen many new props on spirit Halloweens website and most have there videos up with them, so go check them out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Sneak peek!
> 
> I guess when you live inside a morgue bag, telling corny jokes is the only activity that will keep you sane, or in Bloody Bag of Jokes' case...insane! This obnoxious clown loves cracking wise gags as he hangs upside down and thrashes around. This prop also features a moving mouth and light up eyes. For $169.99, own this jokester exclusively from Spirit Halloween beginning 8/1 online.
> View attachment 160219


 I think I will be getting him


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Your sneak peek of the day!
> 
> When you think things are set in stone, think again. This animated Cemetery Angel will be sure to frighten your guests. For $179.99, this Angel of Death mutters spooky sayings to those that pass. This prop also has light up eyes and a head that pops up. Own Cemetery Angel this Halloween season exclusively at Spirit.
> View attachment 160389


That's a rip off price for a cheapy prop that only moves it's head


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Spirit added new items to their site. It's only about twenty


Glad to see that Mike the Troll has finally appeared on Spirit's website.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> That's a rip off price for a cheapy prop that only moves it's head


Oh, and its by the company that made poppin goblin. Omg


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If anyone has been watching the pop-up videos of the animated props and thought that they were far too small in size, copy the address and paste it in another window, then zoom in to 200% and you'll be able to see the items so much more clearly

For example, here is one of Monkey Chimes: http://www.spirithalloween.com/Content/video/?video=01182195.av.z.flv


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

It looks like Spirit is actually getting one thing by Morbid this year; the Wheelchair Psycho. Too bad still nothing by Gemmy but the Black Light Bubble Fogger.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Not just the bubble fogger, but a color-changing floating skull ,as well as haunted windchimes. And they're all online only. Not much, but it looks like all they're going to get.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> It looks like Spirit is actually getting one thing by Morbid this year; the Wheelchair Psycho. Too bad still nothing by Gemmy but the Black Light Bubble Fogger.


Isn't the Cemetery Angel made by Morbid?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Isn't the Cemetery Angel made by Morbid?


How does anyone know what is made by them when they do not bother to update their site with the new products?


----------



## Spookeasy (Nov 7, 2009)

I purchased this doll and I love it!!! I used the 20% off coupon that I received when I went to their website. She is just perfect to set on the bed to add a wonderful creepy effect!!


----------

